# Anybody know this person...???



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Vaughan and Emma? or Charlie on here??

he's supposed to be having my rankins dragon and was getting married. 
He said he'd pick them up in 6-7 weeks and it'll be week 7 next week.

Problem is, i cant get hold of him. I emailed him the same day as he visited and have sent a further 3 emails.
He's NOT a scam artist as he has already payed the deposit for them. Im more worried than angry. (im not angry at all,lol)

they have'nt been on here since 5th of sept.

Anyone know them at all?

I dont mind them not contacting, but im worried somethings happened, and i'll need to put my rankins back up for sale if they dont get in contact again, the deposit is not refundable i made that clear on my adverts. (for timewasters sakes, but i dont consider them to be timewasters, it's just precaution).


edit: he was ment to send me pics the same night of his leo's as i was in mid-decision about having them from him. We were going to tlk about them, but no contact at all is making me worry about him.
I know i should have gotten a phone number (actually i may have and deleted it from pm's), but with his visit and deposit it hardly seemed nesseary to write it down.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I'll take that as a no then. lmao

but what happens when ive given him 8 weeks after he said 6-7 weeks, and i sell them to someone else and he contacts me after for them?


!


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

i am sure someone on here must of heard of him/them give it a little more time....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll keep my eyes open for strangers...


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

fastbaz said:


> i am sure someone on here must of heard of him/them give it a little more time....


 
he said he'd pick them up in 6-7 weeks, and im giving him 8 weeks and he's not got in contact with me at all when he was supposed to email me the day he left my house.
After 3-4 emails still nothing.

how long should i give someone when im trying to sell animals? I wanted them gone by my week off, the week after next so i could sort all of my vivariums out.

I reeeeeeeeeeeally hope he contacts me before then!! The point of this post was to see if anyone knew him, and if they knew what had happened or had a phone number.
But if no one knows them i'll just have to wait it out.

Thanks Habu, im sure you'll spot him! lol


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

What's their user names?

Sometimes I'm hopeless at remembering peoples real names lol


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

i would just sell them and if he comes back with a good reason for being missing then you could be nice and give him the deposit back, thats all you can do


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Clones said:


> i would just sell them and if he comes back with a good reason for being missing then you could be nice and give him the deposit back, thats all you can do


 
yeh thats my plan really. I cant not give him his deposit back if he has a good reason.
As said i just wanted to know if anyone knew him. Cause if someone did and then told me he's been in an accident or gone on his honeymoon early or something like that, then at least i'd know. lol

I did say his name was Charlie on here Peaches, sorry that was his username. 

it does'nt matter im sure i can sort it all, but i was worried about him thats all. As said he's given me a deposit so im quite happy about it, i just needed to sell the rankins. Let's hope he contacts me with in the next week or two.

thanks guys.


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

only vaughn (sp!!) i know is laura LNV partner, think his name was vaughn, might be wrong tho.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

When its the end of the 7 weeks, you can put it back up fro sale, hes used up the max time.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Miranda said:


> When its the end of the 7 weeks, you can put it back up fro sale, hes used up the max time.


 
Ive already got a buyer if it falls through. 



Was Laura planning on getting married about now?lol cause he said he's getting married and going on a honey moon. lol


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

im going out on a limb here, but were laura and her partner not selling off many of their reps? Im sure she said financial difficulties :grin1:

Laura is not on here anymore, dont know the ins and outs, probably should contact a mod if there is a financial issue...


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

skimpy said:


> im going out on a limb here, but were laura and her partner not selling off many of their reps? Im sure she said financial difficulties :grin1:
> 
> Laura is not on here anymore, dont know the ins and outs, probably should contact a mod if there is a financial issue...


 
Theres no issue, if they have'nt contacted me by the time someone comes down in two weeks to pick up some rankins, he'll buy them off me too. lol
So im not worried about money, just purely wondered if anyone knew them or what had happened.

Besides i dont think it has anything to do with Laura now, because his email is vaughn and emma, not laura. lol
As far as im aware his partner didnt have an account on here.

No matter i'll wait it out til Nick comes down. (it'll have been 9 weeks by then)


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help.

They have finally contacted me after alot of bad luck. 
Luckily he managed to get married with out a hitch, so it's not all complete bad news.

So glad your ok hun if you see this post, you can see i was worried.

I'll be taking on your cresty hopefully, looking forward to meeting you again soon.


----------

